# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Bagëti dhe bujqësi

## EuroStar1

Mendova ta hap ketu kete teme pasi eshte pjese e ekonomise dhe zhvillimit. Qeveria psh ka akorduar fonde te posacme per ata qe duan te mbjellin. Kushdo ka nje bahce ne shtepin e tije dhe deshiron te mbjelle nje peme apo ndonje perime, por shumica nuk dine. Ndersa te tjere duan te zhvillojne biznes duke mbjellur ullinje apo rrush, pasi dhe fondi qe akordon qeveria eshte pikerisht per keto dy lloje pemesh dhe eshte falas.

Gjithashtu edhe bagetia eshte pjese e pothuajse cdo familje periferike. Dikush ka lope, dele, dhi, derra, dhe dikush eshte i apasionuar ne mbajtjen e lepujve dhe tifozllikun e pulave. Shumkush e ka baze kryesore per te mbajtur familjen me aq sa mund te perfitoje ne shitjen e qumeshtit apo rritjen dhe shitjen e vicave etj. Por edhe vezet e pulave jo me pak jan fitimprurese, pasi cmimi i nje kokerr veze shtepie ka vajtur 40 lek te reja kundrejt nje veze te pularise e cila shitet me 15 lek te reja  :shkelje syri: 


Le te sherbeje kjo teme per pyetje-pergjigje dhe sygjerime mbi kete sektor te rendesishem ekonomik por edhe i kenaqshem per cdo familje qe ka peme ne oborrin e shtepise apo bageti dhe shpende.

----------


## drague

:pa dhembe: po i bo konkurenc gjyshit?

----------


## Brari

kjo teme duhej..

kemi shum cte diskutojme..

na duhen ketu ca agranome e veterinere.. po dhe forumist me gjysher bujko-bejlerë..

un do bej shum pyetje..

thx euro..

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

me thene te drejten, kujtova se behej fjale per "Bageti e Bujqesi" e Naimit.  pffffff...

----------


## EuroStar1

> me thene te drejten, kujtova se behej fjale per "Bageti e Bujqesi" e Naimit.  pffffff...


Qe kur Naimi ne temat e biznesit ? 

Mund ta kurseje komentin pasi e more vesh qe nuk behet fjale per te, megjithate shpresoj qe Darius ti heqe postimet jasht teme

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Qe kur Naimi ne temat e biznesit ? 
> 
> Mund ta kurseje komentin pasi e more vesh qe nuk behet fjale per te, megjithate shpresoj qe Darius ti heqe postimet jasht teme


Të përgëzoj për temën EuroStar1. 
Mendoj se këtu kontribut të vecantë do të jepte, miku ynë salihaj.

----------


## -BATO-

Më pëlqen kjo temë dhe më duket e vlefshme! 

Kjo mund t'u shërbejë atyre që kanë kafshë apo shpendë shtëpiake e që duan t'i mirëmbajnë, t'i mbarështojnë, të rrisin prodhimin prej tyre etj.

Forumi i ekonomisë dhe biznesit nuk ka pse të jetë i mbushur vetëm me shkrime të fryra të "doktor-mastorëve", që na sjellin e recitojnë citate pseudo-librash që ata as vetë nuk i kuptojnë.

Kjo temë u shërben vërtet anëtarëve.

----------


## Brari

hapa nje tem nje dizaj qe do trajtonte.. ambjentimin e qytetarit qe shkon te jetoj ne fshat..
kerkohej ekspertiz nga mjeket e semundjeve ngjitse.. por dhe nga veterinere.. meqe qytetari ne fshat perballet me gjera qe nuk i di e nuk i sheh.. 

mirpo ma fshine ate teme.. e asqe sqaruan arsyet..
shpresoj qe kte tem te mos e cysin kur thon elbasanollinjte.. 

pra le te fillojme..

si ja bejn katundaret  me pleshtat morrat tartabiqet  rriqnet etj etj..`?

cfar rreziku ka qe semundje te kafshes apo parazit te kafshes te rrezikojn njeriun.. ?

cfar rreziqesh vijn nga uji i pusit apo i burimneve tjera   natyrale..?

si luftohet lageshtia e tokes  qe te mos nderhyj ne shtrepin e katundit..?

si ndertohet nje wc ne fshat?

a kan rrezik per femijet  mbajtja e pulave apo deleve  pran shtepise?

kush din bujrum..

katundar ketu kena boll.. edhe se tash kan ba villa neper qytete..

----------


## EuroStar1

> a kan rrezik per femijet  mbajtja e pulave apo deleve  pran shtepise?
> 
> .


Vetem per kete mund te pergjigjem sipas keshillave qe mjeku me ka dhene per femijet Brari. Qe nese mban kafshe shtepiake dhe femijen e ke alergjik duhet patjeter ti besh testin e alergjie qofte per kafshe por edhe per pemet.

Une kam peme por kisha edhe nje qen pastor dhe u detyrova ta largoj qenin pasi djali im kishte alergji nga kafshet dhe doktori me keshilloi ta largoja qenin, ndersa eshte normalizuar me rritjen e djalit alergjia ndaj pemeve dhe per fat nuk i preva edhe pemet.

Per Wc duhet te flasi ndonje hidraulik dhe jo katundar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Brari

flmn euro..

ne rastin e wc eshte llafi per wc katundi..

pra pa lidhje me rrjetin e kanalizimeve..
ku i ke ti kte shpi e kto pem e qen?
ne shqipri a jashte?
dirti xhab e shihni ne diskaver me majkun?

ai nje dizaj vate te nji katunar amerike..fermer..
fermeri duar arte.
kish bere shtepi me bajga balte e kashte..
po sa te bukur.. nje mrekulli.

dhe un do ta bej nje te tille sapo te blej nje cop truall diku ne shqiperi..

mirpo dua te di teknologjine.. dhe me intereson kullimi i tokes..

katunaret i din kto gjera..

shoh se katundaro-ceceno banditet tane.. u a kan kire karabelane kodrinave me vreshta e ullishte per te ndertuar vilat e tyre mbi troje te plackitura e mbi te gjitha mbi troje ku tjer kan derdhur djers me dekada ti cpillezojne e c'shkurrezojne per ti bere ullisht e pemishte e hardhishte te begata..
nje krim i tmerrshem..

.
''

----------


## EuroStar1

Ne shijak o Brari, ketej nuk kam bahce as kafshe

Per WC-ne pa tubacione te urbanizuara:

Behet nje pus i thelle sa te duash dhe me shtrirje tubi ne nje distanc me pendenc nga banjo ben derdhjen e politikaneve. Nje here pas nje kohe ( varet nga thellesia e depozites qe ke bere) do therrasesh Autobotin per te pastrua pusin.

Zakonisht depozitat behen mbi 3 tuba 90 cm x 100 cm dhe duhet te jene larg shtepise dhe ne pendence me te per te realizuar rreshqitjen. 

P.S

Nese atje nuk hyn autoboti se nuk ka rruge makine, nuk e kam iden se cfar te besh, sepse keto qe te shkruajta me lart i kam pare tek nje miku im dhe ai therriste cdo 2 vjet autobotin, se une banoj ne qender dhe jam ok me tubacionet

----------


## Brari

pse mo shijaks je ti.. o shijaksburgas.. 

hmm..
qenke bos..

se shijaku eshte vend bosash..

isha te rifat sula sekseri.. i ndjeri .. para ca kohesh me pyt pun trojesh e shpijash.. 
nxito me tha se po vijn gerdecaret me ble se kan mor pare te madhe nga sala.. e jan versul shijako xhafzotes tha..

kur shkova un.. ishin rrit cmimet..

nejse..

vazhdojm temen ma von..

----------


## salihaj

> hapa nje tem nje dizaj qe do trajtonte.. ambjentimin e qytetarit qe shkon te jetoj ne fshat..
> kerkohej ekspertiz nga mjeket e semundjeve ngjitse.. por dhe nga veterinere.. meqe qytetari ne fshat perballet me gjera qe nuk i di e nuk i sheh.. 
> 
> mirpo ma fshine ate teme.. e asqe sqaruan arsyet..
> shpresoj qe kte tem te mos e cysin kur thon elbasanollinjte.. 
> 
> pra le te fillojme..
> 
> si ja bejn katundaret  me pleshtat morrat tartabiqet  rriqnet etj etj..`?
> ...



Po sa i nxora punimet e mia njëzetvjeçare për të filluar me begatimin e titullit të madh Bagëti Bujqësi në faqen e nënforumit shikova një dry, për mua ishte një dry i madh një dry i zemrës sim. Dyzet vite me shkoi jeta nëpër dry. Kur kam shkruar punimet e mia nga veprat praktike, me than: ja vetëm ky po donë me ditë!!! Shkrova citate nga veprat e të tjerëve! U përgjigjen: Mendon se vetëm ky po lexoja dhe po shkruan edhe pse gjithmonë veprën e tjetrit e kam cituar edhe autorin. Në esencë të tillët qe unë i kam njohur, të gjithë e kanë përfunduar universitetin vetë për ta marrë diplomën për tu punësuar një vende më të avancuar te punës edhe pikë. 
Fillova të shkruaj për dardhën qe vet e kultivova shtatë vite, në vitin e pestë mësova se si duhet kultivuar në mënyrë të përkryer. Kot kanë qenë ligjëratat dhe mësimet në universitet pa i aplikuar ato në praktikë. Në vijim kam qenë i gatshëm të përgjigjem për të gjitha ato qe i ke shkruar  Brari, sepse kam qenë fshatar, kam kaluar ne qytet, kam pronë timen, kam përvojë dyzetvjeçare vetëm në prodhim bujqësor (blegtori  lavërtari) etj, etj. 
Sa për ilustrim: Ja ky rriqër është nxjerr pikërisht nga këmba ime, unë vet e kam nxjerr. Kur e kam fotografuar me kamerë digjitale dhe kam vërejt se është komplet dhe i gjallë atëherë mu ka qetësuar zemra se nuk do të rrezikohem nga ky insekt makabër, nga i cila ka pasur edhe viktima ne rajonin tonë.

----------


## Brari

mirseerdhe ne temen ton i nderuar Saliaj..

ju me eksperiencen tuaj do na hapni syte ne qytetareve brekgrisur si puna ime..

nje pyetje per ju te kosoves e te shqiperise..

ne se nje katundar ka  psh disa hektar tok te veten.. a i paguan shtetit ndonji takse?

ne se nje katundar nuk e punon  token e vet.. a gjobitet nga shteti?

----------


## DYDRINAS

> mirseerdhe ne temen ton i nderuar Saliaj..
> 
> ju me eksperiencen tuaj do na hapni syte ne qytetareve brekgrisur si puna ime..
> 
> nje pyetje per ju te kosoves e te shqiperise..
> 
> ne se nje katundar ka  psh disa hektar tok te veten.. a i paguan shtetit ndonji takse?
> 
> ne se nje katundar nuk e punon  token e vet.. a gjobitet nga shteti?


*Paguan 0 lekë a euro*!

----------


## Brari

je i sigurt Dydrins?

ather po shikoj te blej gjekundi ndonji 2-3 dynym toke..

kishte ndryshim midis "toke arë" dhe truall..

truall u quajka kur ne at tok mund te ndertohet.
tok are qenka vetem per bujqesi.

sa mund te vej ne shqiperi me euro  ta themi.. qe ne se ke truallin tend ne katund te ndertosh mbi te nje shpi elbasanllije te thjeshte.. ?

Dydrins mir bere qe hyre ketu sepse ti i kupton kto gjera mire.

a me mir me tarac a me cati kjo elbasanllija?

Salihaj !

Rriqni sa i rrezikshem eshte per njerzit  e kafshet?
A mundet te luftohet me sperkatje te bahces Rriqni? 

Pse me i degjuar eshte riqni ne kosov se ne Shqiperi?

ne shqipri nuk para e diskutojn rrezikun e riqnave.

apo mos ka tjeter emer ne shqiperi.?

----------


## salihaj

> mirseerdhe ne temen ton i nderuar Saliaj..
> 
> ju me eksperiencen tuaj do na hapni syte ne qytetareve brekgrisur si puna ime..
> 
> nje pyetje per ju te kosoves e te shqiperise..
> 
> ne se nje katundar ka  psh disa hektar tok te veten.. a i paguan shtetit ndonji takse?
> 
> ne se nje katundar nuk e punon  token e vet.. a gjobitet nga shteti?


Ju falënderim për ofertën e Juaj. Politikë agrare as qe ka pasur e as qe ka. Nëse është dikush kureshtar për këtë politikë, kam të shkruara rreth dyzet faqe qe nga fillimi i konstituivit të kësaj politike, ndërsa vetëm dy faqe janë mendimet e mia për zhvillimin e bujqësisë në Kosovë. Përkundër ai qe udhëhiqte tubimin për të shpaluar programin e vet për zhvillimin e bujqësisë ishte ekonomist. Po i njëjti ka magjistruar pikërisht nga shënimet e materialeve qe unë ja kam përgatitur. Po i njëjti atë ditë me thirri në një këndë të holit të hotelit dhe filloi në një mënyrë të me krenohet!!!
Unë nuk jam vetëm ekspert i Kosovës, por e njoh fort mirë edhe politikën e zhvillimit të bujqësisë edhe në Shqipëri. Kur them këtë duhet pasur parasysh se kam pasur axhën në Tiranë i cili ka vdekur para ca viteve, por ka djemtë e vet një çikë më të moshuar se un. Vëllain në Shën Vlash i cili vdiq vjet, me katër çuna,  njëri ka vdekur katër muaj para babait të vet. 
Kështu qe sa i takon politikës dhe metodave se si zhvillohet bujqësia në dy vendet i njoh fortë mirë. Ende nuk ka politikë të saktësuar. Andaj, thonë: ujku donë mjegull. Në këtë mjegull përfitonin edhe bujqit edhe pushtetarët (ata qe janë më të fortë nga te dyja palët), por humb shteti. 
Si duket ngelë të hapi faqen time për të shkruar për bujqësi me një motiv: Forumi donë materie, ndërsa atë e sjellë forumisti! Besoi se edhe moderatorët pajtohen me këtë thënie timen.
Në syrin tim njeriu është njëri! Pa kurrfarë dallimi. Njeriun vepra e stolisë!

----------


## irfancana

Propozim EUROSTARIT1


Kur vendose të propozosh këtë temë -Bagëti e Bujqësi -në çka u bazove dhe ç'të shtyri të japish atë titull?!Kujtoj se shumica nuk e dinë për çka ka qëllimin,e ca bile kujtojnë se ka të bëj me librin e Naim Frashërit.Nëse ke menduar të japish një ndihmes,shfrytëzimit masiv të ngastrave të shumta andej këndej trojeve shqiptare,pse nuk ia vure titullin:SI TA ZGJEROJMË DHE PERFEKSIONOJMë KULTURAT BUJQËSORE.Pra këtu do të mund të përfshiheshin gjithë degët e bujqësisë:blegtoria,lavërtaria,pemtaria,perimtaria  ,bletaria,peshkataria etj.etj.
           çudi më vie, që disa e lëvduan temën e nuk i thanë apo s'i vërejtën këto mangësi.Nuk duhet të lëvdosh diç,kur s'është e qëlluar,apo jo?Përshëndetje.

----------


## salihaj

> Propozim EUROSTARIT1
> 
> 
> Kur vendose të propozosh këtë temë -Bagëti e Bujqësi -në çka u bazove dhe ç'të shtyri të japish atë titull?!Kujtoj se shumica nuk e dinë për çka ka qëllimin,e ca bile kujtojnë se ka të bëj me librin e Naim Frashërit.Nëse ke menduar të japish një ndihmes,shfrytëzimit masiv të ngastrave të shumta andej këndej trojeve shqiptare,pse nuk ia vure titullin:SI TA ZGJEROJMË DHE PERFEKSIONOJMë KULTURAT BUJQËSORE.Pra këtu do të mund të përfshiheshin gjithë degët e bujqësisë:blegtoria,lavërtaria,pemtaria,perimtaria  ,bletaria,peshkataria etj.etj.
>            çudi më vie, që disa e lëvduan temën e nuk i thanë apo s'i vërejtën këto mangësi.Nuk duhet të lëvdosh diç,kur s'është e qëlluar,apo jo?Përshëndetje.


Me vjen mirë, vërejtjen qe desha ta shkruaj unë atë e shkruat Ju i nderuar irfancana. Edhe pse Bagëti Bujqësi nuk ishte ajo qe të gjithë ekspertët  dhe mjeshtrit në këtë lëmi ( bujqit)e  bujqësisë të postojnë material profesional në temën e cekur. Kur thamë këtë mbështetëm në fjalët adekuate: bagëti bujqësi Kur bujqësia përfshinë: bagëtinë, lavërtarinë, pemëtarinë ( pemë kontinentale dhe ato mesdhetare  frutat bregdetar, frutat arror qe shumë përmenden në Shqipëri), vreshtarinë, perimekulturën, hortikulturën  etj si dhe blegtori, shpendari, bletari, peshkatari, me një fjalë çdo gjë qe kultivohet për të mirën dhe ushqimin e njeriut. 
Unë kur u futa me postimet e mia në Bagëti e Bujqësi një çikë isha skeptik; a të lëshohem në profesionalizëm, apo të bëhem më romantik duke shkruar për bujqësi si vazhdim i nostalgjisë së të madhit Naim Frashëri. 
I nderuar irfancana shumë mirë e keni vërejtur këtë skepticizëm të forumistëve, besoi edhe vet moderatorëve. 
Me tutje për të shkruar SI TA ZGJEROJMË DHE perfeksionojmë KULTURAT BUJQËSORE sipas meje edhe kjo temë është një ndër temat qe nuk janë të përcaktuar. Kur themë këtë, bazohem se: SI TË ZGJEROJMË për mua është politikë shtetërore, të cilët duhet të mendojnë edhe për një politikë të mirëfilltë agrare. Fatkeqësisht në trojet shqiptare nuk ka një shoqatë, apo institut qe tubon agronomët dhe ekspertët e kësaj lamie. Unë jam thellë i bindur se ka mundësi, forcë the dituri për tu zgjedhë ky problem. Edhe pse ne dikur kemi kritikuar se agronomet ishin ministër të arsimit, ndërsa mësuesit ishin ministër të bujqësisë ky avaz është duke vazhduar, duke shfrytëzuar neglizhencën ndoshta edhe mos njohjen e mirëfilltë profesionale nga vet agronomet.  
Të hapet tema: PERFEKSIONIMI I KULTURAVE BUJQESORE ME BLEGËTORI, SHPENDTARI DHE BLETARI, po pse jo edhe me PESHKATARI Një temë e këtij tipi kishte drejtuar ekspertët e këtyre lamive qe të postojnë punimet dhe provoja e veta, qe kishte me pasur një vlerë të madhe dhe kontribut të madh për njerëzimin.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Pershendetje, si mund ti ruaj frutet e pemeve dardh molle kumbull pjeshke dmth pa i sterpike me herbicide a ka ndonje medikament popullor dmth sa ma bio te jet pema jo me kimikale.


Nese di ndokush boll  mire do bente te me tregon.

----------

